# Kenne Bell SC??



## fattirewilly (May 26, 2006)

I notice Kenne Bell is making an LS2 supercharger for the Vette

ttp://www.kennebell.net/superchargers/gm/Corvette/gmCorvette.htm

Anyone know how this compares to a Magnacharger? I don't see a GTO package (couldn't be to difficult??), but I haven't heard of any issues with the Bell SC.


----------



## txcharlie (Feb 26, 2006)

*not for gto*

I emailed them and they said it wouldn't fit under the hood and there were no plans to make one for the gto.
Charlie


----------



## michaelskier (Aug 29, 2005)

txcharlie said:


> I emailed them and they said it wouldn't fit under the hood and there were no plans to make one for the gto.
> Charlie


Yepp, I got the same response...
For our cars, my understanding is ProCharger is a really good application and makes the most power.


----------



## Flash99 (Sep 12, 2006)

Kenne Bell is local to me, I just went for my boost a pump. The charger is 12 1/2 inches high. YOu have to cut into the upper firewall below the windshield wipers and do some retrofitting. I'd be looking to wait for the whipple charger they are coming out with for our cars (Supposedly)


----------



## 707GTOLS2 (Aug 31, 2005)

:agree 
It's possible but some major fabrication is needed

It is a Twin-Screw type of Blower which compresses differently than a Maggie, it's power band is in the Mid-Ranged RPMs I believe, rather than the Low from a Roots (Maggie) & and High from the Centrifugal (Pro-charger)

I think Someone had a whipple already, Do a search on Mister Mike's Twin Screw
Here's a vid
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sGveOp7aC1Q

You might wanna try a Harrop SC, www.Harrop.com.au
So far I haven't seen anyone in the U.S. with one, it's a twin screw like a Kenne Bell & Whipple
& People have them on thier Manaro's in Australia, my causin has one on his 05 Commodore SS

My preference is with a Pro-charger but I am seriously thinking of getting a Harrop SC


----------



## socal gto (Mar 10, 2006)

I believe the starr kit uses a whipple s/c.


----------



## PEKO (Nov 30, 2006)

I love pro-charger for the power they make BUT. I like stealth. The pro-chargers ive heard are very loud so its deffinetely noticeable that you have a s/c under the hood. Only downfall for me


----------



## TexasRealtor (Oct 4, 2004)

707GTOLS2 said:


> & People have them on thier Manaro's in Australia, my causin has one on his 05 Commodore SS


Sorry to hijack your thread, but what is the latest on the G8? LS2 or LS3? Is 6-spd available? yada,yada,yada...


----------



## batmans (Aug 16, 2007)

I spoke to a rep at Kenne Bell for any updates on a GTO solution (I'm doing a Kenne Bell 2.1 for the NSX in the next month or so and this got me thinking about the GTO).

The person that I spoke to said that - Total Performance Engineering is suppose to be working on a kit for the GTO.

I've left a VMail and tried calling in since to no avail.


----------



## batmans (Aug 16, 2007)

This whipple is pretty nice:

YouTube - ‪Pontiac GTO Supercharged‬‎!

http://www.whipplesuperchargers.com/product.asp?ProdID=1230


----------



## Bluegoat05 (Mar 22, 2010)

batmans.. wasnt the you tube vid a maggie? and the wipple looked like there is no way that would fit under the hood.. but that would be so bad ass to have a 04 hood and cut a hole it it and have that blower stickin out ha ha even cooler to put a big bird catcher on top if that were possible


----------



## samuladems (May 29, 2010)

just go with the maggie. its power from 2200 rpm till redline. they make a bolt on kit for the goats. i got one myself. you will not regret it. its takes like 7 hours to install, not counting the wait for your ECU. you have to send it back to Maggnacharger to get it reprogramed. the kit comes with a spark inhanser. fuel boost. the hole 9 yards if you would. puts a smile on my face every time i drive it. and sounds so good too.:cheers


----------



## batmans (Aug 16, 2007)

Bluegoat05 said:


> batmans.. wasnt the you tube vid a maggie? and the wipple looked like there is no way that would fit under the hood.. but that would be so bad ass to have a 04 hood and cut a hole it it and have that blower stickin out ha ha even cooler to put a big bird catcher on top if that were possible


I could be wrong, but I'm pretty sure it's a whipple/lysholm twin screw from the sound of it.

My Maggie is VERY quiet compared to that. Even with a 2.6 pulley for 8.5psi.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Bluegoat05 said:


> batmans.. wasnt the you tube vid a maggie? and the wipple looked like there is no way that would fit under the hood.. but that would be so bad ass to have a 04 hood and cut a hole it it and have that blower stickin out ha ha even cooler to put a big bird catcher on top if that were possible





batmans said:


> I could be wrong, but I'm pretty sure it's a whipple/lysholm twin screw from the sound of it.
> 
> My Maggie is VERY quiet compared to that. Even with a 2.6 pulley for 8.5psi.


That supercharger in that video was a kit by Starr Performance in Au. I think they went under or bought out. The guy in the video has the only kit made from them shipped to the US. Its a twin screw lysholm kit.

Someone had fabbed up a KB supercharger for the GTO it sound pretty nasty.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

That first video sounds freakin awesome!! :cheers


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

I'd say get the D1-SC or TVS2300 and be done with it.

I think the Procharger is the noisiest.


----------



## 740tank (Mar 23, 2009)

*turbo*

you really should of went with one of thesearty:


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

wow, no aircleaner on that thing??


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

Too much convoluted plumbing for me, especially when you still have to put up with boost lag.


----------



## Bluegoat05 (Mar 22, 2010)

that thing sounds disgusting!! i think im jealous ha ha


----------



## 740tank (Mar 23, 2009)

Poncho Dan said:


> Too much convoluted plumbing for me, especially when you still have to put up with boost lag.


to much boost lag lol this is a 1600$ turbo buy its self there aint no lag lol. and yes it now has a air cleaner should be ready tomorrow and ill get some vids on here


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Poncho Dan said:


> I'd say get the D1-SC or TVS2300 and be done with it.


Yeah but it's nice to have something that nobody else has, I would like to be different too. With California's smog rules and my pockets are not deep enought to have that. But I say a Procharger F-1C and TVS 2300.


> I think the Procharger is the noisiest.


A pulled 122 will sound just as loud. The small Prochargers are not that bad once you get into the F-1's and up its loud.


740tank said:


> you really should of went with one of thesearty:


Turbos are cool, but when I see that I see* heat*.


----------



## 740tank (Mar 23, 2009)

lol the only heat your gonna see is my tires lightin up


----------



## batmans (Aug 16, 2007)

I can't wait for my Kenne Bell 2.1 to get installed in October for the NSX.

The reviews have been raving since it puts around 400rwhp at 7psi for the 2900lbs NSX.


----------



## 87GN06GTO07IRL (Aug 10, 2009)

Poncho Dan said:


> Too much convoluted plumbing for me, especially when you still have to put up with boost lag.


A turbo correctly sized for a motor will have very little lag. A motor as big as a v-8 will have no problem spooling a turbo unless its way to large for the motor. Don't forget a turbo will produce more boost at almost every rpm as a s/c except typically below 2k but with a lot of boost that low all you'll do is fry tires and you don't get anywhere spinning. Have you ever been in a turbo v-8 anything?


----------



## 87GN06GTO07IRL (Aug 10, 2009)

GM4life said:


> Turbos are cool, but when I see that I see* heat*.


Turbos actually have lower iat2's than an s/c. It will have more underhood heat if that's what you mean.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

06gtoin216 said:


> A turbo correctly sized for a motor will have very little lag. A motor as big as a v-8 will have no problem spooling a turbo unless its way to large for the motor. Don't forget a turbo will produce more boost at almost every rpm as a s/c except typically below 2k but with a lot of boost that low all you'll do is fry tires and you don't get anywhere spinning. Have you ever been in a turbo v-8 anything?


Yes.

That is what is ment with turbo lag because boost is liner with engine RPM. Roots and screw S/C produce more CFM's at a lower RPM then any turbo/centrifugal will ever do. Selecting a proper size A/R turbo is depending on what you want. A small turbo will have little lag at the expense of top end power. A larger A/R turbo will have more lag but will have greater top end power. No matter how big the engine is you still will have lag and suffer low-end power. Thats why manufactures added the sequential turbos and variable vane turbos to engines. 

Alot of boost at low RPM and spinning is exaggerated some, it can be modulated with right foot and electronics


06gtoin216 said:


> Turbos actually have lower iat2's than an s/c. It will have more underhood heat if that's what you mean.


Yes thats is exactly what I mean. Depends on what S/C your talking about. Yes turbos have lower iats but when you have all the exhuast piping under your hood that don't help much. Expecially when it is uncoated, that heat radiates.


----------



## 740tank (Mar 23, 2009)

Yes thats is exactly what I mean. Depends on what S/C your talking about. Yes turbos have lower iats but when you have all the exhuast piping under your hood that don't help much. Expecially when it is uncoated, that heat radiates.[/QUOTE]

well this winter i plane on taking it apart and having it all ceramic coated that would seriously help


----------



## 740tank (Mar 23, 2009)

batmans that is a sweet car


----------



## 87GN06GTO07IRL (Aug 10, 2009)

GM4life said:


> Alot of boost at low RPM and spinning is exaggerated some, it can be modulated with right foot and electronics
> 
> 
> Depends on what S/C your talking about. Yes turbos have lower iats but when you have all the exhuast piping under your hood that don't help much. Expecially when it is uncoated, that heat radiates.


True but my s/c experience is with a 2750 lb 275 whp fwd with a 4.08 geared 5spd on 18lbs boost so traction is a little different but it is controllable with the foot. First gear is pretty much useless for me though because of what's listed above.



Very true. I don't have any experience with a s/c or turbo(yet) Gto. I own both in a 87 Gn with a 70 trim and a 07 Ion Redline with an Eaton(heaton lol) m62. I'm taking the m62 off the Rl for a Precision 5557 turbo because off the heat and lack of flow with the m62. I could go with a Tvs 1320 but they max out around 350 whp. A 50 trim gives more power up to about 550 and less iat2's than any combo you run the Tvs with. Without meth or e85 iat2's usually will not get over 100 on a pull. A Tvs with a Griffin h/e and dual pass intercooler is typically in the 130's with less power. At 25lbs boost i should be above 475 whp. All the charge piping will be under the car and the turbo will sit low in the back so heat isn't bad on that set up design. 

Sorry for the ramble about my 2.0 build that i know no one wants to hear about but the morel of my story is from what i learned about going from s/c to turbo and riding in many of the same Saturns with both is what let me lead to my decision to turbo the Gto instead of s/c. I think i'd be happier with the extra power up top and wouldn't need it all around. I like the lower iat2's, better gas mileage, no blower to suck power, quieter, lower emissions, and the ability to drastically change power with the turn of a knob and a few minutes on hpt.

Don't get me wrong i love s/c too! I own both and a n/a. Every car should be turbo or s/c stock imo.


----------



## AlaGreyGoat (Jul 6, 2006)

With a 11:1 static CR on the GTO, you won't be able to
run very high boost with either. About 8-9 PSI max.

Larry


----------



## 87GN06GTO07IRL (Aug 10, 2009)

AlaGreyGoat said:


> With a 11:1 static CR on the GTO, you won't be able to
> run very high boost with either. About 8-9 PSI max.
> 
> Larry


Correct. i would drop to 8.0 or so, so i could run more. I like the kick in the pants of high boost at high rpms arty:


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

06gtoin216 said:


> Sorry for the ramble about my 2.0 build that i know no one wants to hear about but the morel of my story is from what i learned about going from s/c to turbo and riding in many of the same Saturns with both is what let me lead to my decision to turbo the Gto instead of s/c. I think i'd be happier with the extra power up top and wouldn't need it all around. I like the lower iat2's, better gas mileage, no blower to suck power, quieter, lower emissions, and the ability to drastically change power with the turn of a knob and a few minutes on hpt.
> 
> Don't get me wrong i love s/c too! I own both and a n/a. Every car should be turbo or s/c stock imo.


The GTO is a different animal. IAT's is kind of a misconception expecially with roots/screw when the sensor is mounted on the hot manifold. My S/C, cammed, with other mods, my MPG is still the same as if I had no mods. My SMOG test is very clean and I pull all the way to 6800 rpm. With the correct tuning and matching of parts the car should behave the way it should. Some people throw parts on their car and can't figure out why it runs the way it does. I think a nice twin turbo set-up on a GTO would be nice.


06gtoin216 said:


> Correct. i would drop to 8.0 or so, so i could run more. I like the kick in the pants of high boost at high rpms arty:


You don't want to drop the C/R too low, then your throttle response will goto crap.


----------



## batmans (Aug 16, 2007)

740tank said:


> batmans that is a sweet car


Yep.


----------



## batmans (Aug 16, 2007)

Speaking of Kenne Belle SC:

I should be getting my NSX back with a KB 2.1 end of this week.

*The Supercharger:*

NSX > ENPP > ScienceofSpeed Supercharger System for NSX

The Laminova Intercooler kits:

NSX > ENPP > ScienceofSpeed Laminova Intercooler for ScienceofSpeed/CT Engineering Superchargers

NSX > ENPP > ScienceofSpeed Laminova Intercooler for ScienceofSpeed/CT Engineering Superchargers

With Labor the total was right at $15k.

I'll have dyno sheets posted. So far with low 11's to mid 11's A/F ratios at 10psi before the Laminova and 7psi after the laminova I was netting 406rwhp. I forgot what the TQ was, but I think it was in the low to mid 300's range.

What sorta ET do you think it will make at 2950lbs with factory 4.09 R&P?

If I had to do the clutch I was going to upgrade to a 4.44 R&P ($6k for everything).


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

I'm available for adoption! :cheers


----------



## wysocki396 (Oct 6, 2011)

GM4life said:


> That supercharger in that video was a kit by Starr Performance in Au. I think they went under or bought out. The guy in the video has the only kit made from them shipped to the US. Its a twin screw lysholm kit.
> 
> Someone had fabbed up a KB supercharger for the GTO it sound pretty nasty.
> 
> ...


where do i get this ??


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

Since it was a one-off type of thing, I doubt that you can. Maybe try contacting East Texas Muscle Cars?


----------

